# Greeting from Michigan...



## James Patrick (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello everybody,

I have just been made administrative assistant for TULISAN Tactical Training. Some of you might know Paul Janulis who Moderates the Armoury who goes by the name "Tulisan;" well I'm helping him with administrative stuff for the training company.

Anyways, I am mostly here to do announcements and reviews, but you guys have a pretty neat site, so I will spend some time here reading and learning when I can.

I may post from time to time, but between school, work, lacrosse, and administrative stuff, my time is limited.

Anyways, nice site, good info.

Thanks again,
James


----------



## dubljay (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi there!

 Congrats on being made admin and welcome to the forum


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 27, 2005)

Greetings, James and welcome to the boards.  Enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Jan 27, 2005)

welcome to the forum!!! :supcool: 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome TULISAN Admin  

Enjoy the boards and most of all.. Have fun 

~Tess


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk, James.

Please, if you are able to find the time, feel free to contribute what you can.  The more voices we have, the sweeter the music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pleased to make your acquaintance.

-Dan Bowman.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi James - Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## Baytor (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome aboard dude!

artyon: 

Paul


----------



## still learning (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello, Welcome  and enjoy the readings.....Aloha


----------



## James Patrick (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

James


----------



## Miles (Feb 13, 2005)

Welcome James!

 There seems to be a fair number of Michiganians (or Michiganders...).  Just met another MT'er yesterday at a training.

 Miles


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 13, 2005)

Miles said:
			
		

> Just met another MT'er yesterday at a training.


That's cool.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 14, 2005)

Miles said:
			
		

> Welcome James!
> 
> There seems to be a fair number of Michiganians (or Michiganders...).  Just met another MT'er yesterday at a training.
> 
> Miles



Cool.

Who'd you meet?

Paul


----------



## Miles (Feb 14, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Who'd you meet?
> 
> Paul


 I met Shu2jack at a TKD workout in Milan.

 One of these days, I'm going to stop by your group Paul-looks like you do some interesting training.

 Miles


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 14, 2005)

Miles said:
			
		

> I met Shu2jack at a TKD workout in Milan.
> 
> One of these days, I'm going to stop by your group Paul-looks like you do some interesting training.
> 
> Miles



That's cool. There are a few people from MT in the TKD circles in Michigan who I haven't had the chance to meet yet.

As to stopping by, your welcome to any time. I appreciate the kind words. Just give me a call (ph# on my website) when your ready.

Thank you sir,

Paul


----------

